
Breweries Helped Keep a Pre-Columbian Empire Together - Thevet
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/alcohol-wari-empire
======
benj111
The article uses the term Ale, I understand that to _originally_ mean beer
bittered without hops.

This doesn't have barley, or seemingly any malted grain, so is there a better
word?

~~~
mc32
Other than fermented drink, I can’t think of one. Cider can be extended to
fermented fruits but maybe not berries or corn/maize.

~~~
benj111
Presumably berries would be wine?

I always understood cider to be apples, Perry was made with pears, recent
branding seems to have got rid of the differentiation though. There's mead
which is honey. I've tried googling for potato based drinks, but I only get
results for potato beer which suggests it's potentially palatable.

